# New To Me Lathe Prvomajska Tnp 200b



## Miroslav (Feb 5, 2016)

I bought used engine lathe PRVOMAJSKA TNP 200B. This was manufactured in ex Yugoslavia in 1987. and that factory still makes machines. With several pictures I want to share my happiness because I bought this machine! I plan to make restoration for myself. Lathe bed is going to be regrinded and all needed parts will be replaced. I asked in the factory permission to make a pictures of procedure regrinding my lathe bed so I can post it on forum soon. Again, sorry for my bad English. I hope that you understand.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Feb 5, 2016)

Dobro!
Welcome to the forum.  Don't worry; your english is not bad at all!


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks like a very solid machine. I have a Trens/TOS SN32 and I've noticed that machines form your part of the world seem to be very well built. Nice looking shop also. Mike


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 5, 2016)

The seller did the paint and you are doing the rest?  That is how it often is here, too.     8^)


----------



## brino (Feb 5, 2016)

Miroslav,

Great....BIG....Lathe!
It looks to be in great shape.....do the ways really need ground?

Nice to have a little helper there too  start training them young!

-brino


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 6, 2016)

dobrodošli na forum!
Vaš tokarski stroj izgleda kao vrlo čvrst i dobro napravljen stroj.
Želim ti puno sreće u tome da to radi još jednom!

Welcome aboard


----------



## Miroslav (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanks for your comments! Yes, ways really need repairs.
I'll post more pictures soon.


----------



## ch2co (Mar 17, 2016)

Beautiful work! Thanks for the pictures.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------

